# First Catch



## LDUBS (Jul 29, 2021)

We took my 18 year old niece out for a day on the boat. Kind of funny. She knows how to clean and cook fish, but has never actually caught one. She had fished before but this is her first catch.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 30, 2021)

Good on you, sir!


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2021)

awesome! :beer:


----------



## Kismet (Aug 5, 2021)

May be not true for everyone, but a lot of us can still recall the first catch, not so much for the fish, but for cheers and special attention and fuss that was made over us, in some cases (ahem) over 65 years ago.

Nicely done, Sir.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## KMixson (Aug 6, 2021)

I think the best thing other than me catching a fish is watching a kid catch a fish. They are into it heart and soul.


----------

